# Which of the 3 species would you breed?



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I have 3 sets of breeding peacocks/haps. Wondering what people feel would be most desirable in the retail market.

Tramitichromis Intermedius

(not my pic)
http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1279

Yellow Regal Peacocks


Actual fish
http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1410

Albino Fire Fish


actual male

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/a_firefish_albino.htm

Post your choice


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

The ones that colour up the youngest would be the best viable option. Easier to sell at smaller sizes means less time and food.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Yellow Regal*

They were always my favorite peacock to keep, as I found the males would colour up at a young age.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I love peacocks as well,,, but it would be nice to see the color variations on the Tramitichromis Intermedius,,,, nice looking fish....

let us know when you decide to breed them if it becomes your 2nd or 3rd choice. 

cheers!!!


----------

